# ModChipsDirect.com has ran out of stock of nearly everything



## Nickp2517 (Aug 10, 2018)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/

Only one 3DS flashcart is in stock (Sky3DS), but other than that all the other DS/3DS flashcarts and the SX Pro are all out of stock. Hardly anything in stock now. This is kind of shocking. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## dsrules (Aug 10, 2018)

"*More stock coming in but stock has been delayed. We will open up orders again when we have stock in hand to avoid people waiting. ETA 16th/17th of August"*


----------



## Nickp2517 (Aug 10, 2018)

dsrules said:


> "*More stock coming in but stock has been delayed. We will open up orders again when we have stock in hand to avoid people waiting. ETA 16th/17th of August"*



I'm not talking specifically the SX Pro. If you look in their 3DS section, the Stargate 3DS is out of stock as well as the Supercard 3DS. They were never out of stock before and now they are for some weird reason. And they got rid of their R4 flashcards


----------



## blawar (Aug 10, 2018)

Trumps trade war has gone too far!


----------



## electronrancher (Aug 10, 2018)

My board is in stock.  

https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-dong...ternal-samd-loader-with-cr2032-holder.513755/


----------

